# Suggestions for a grassroots snowboarding apparel company



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,

My name is Mark Mueller. I started Mue, LLC this past August. Mue is a snowboarding apparel company out of Milwaukee, WI. But Mue is not just another snowboarding apparel company. From a blank piece of paper, I designed the High Performance Hoodie. For technical purposes, it is made of soft-shell (5000mm and 3000g). In addition, all of our products are in some way, shape, or form influenced by Milwaukee. Whether it is the sewing, embroidery, screen printing, or more, we work with local businesses.

Other than our signature HPH we sell other basic apparel including the Low Performance Hoodie. This past season was a success despite the weak winter by Milwaukee. However, we are always looking for suggestions on how to better market our product.

If you have time, take a look at our current website (Muesports.com) and our mission and let me know what your thoughts. Please feel free to be critical. 

Thank you!

Mark


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

First, props on your company philosophy and identifying yourself rather than being just a faceless entity. Coming here just to plug your own product generally isn't looked upon kindly, but I think you gave enough of a personal exposure that everything is legit.

Anyway, I like the idea I could get a semi-tech softshell hoodie customized. I would suggest expanding the current color catalog. Some of the designs you show on the custom page I would definitely buy, like the 45 degree plaid green. 

Another idea, and one I think you could probably use to sell a hoodie to every single person on this site (at least that are active members) is to take a look at this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/news-updates-suggestions/38900-sbforum-vinyl.html

They designed what is essentially an SBF.com logo to make a vinyl diecut. If you asked those guys who designed it if they might be interested in collaborating with you to make custom hoodies with that logo on it, I bet they would sell like meth behind a strip club.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

What are the advantages of a hoodie compared to a regular shell? Os r is it just a fashion preference? What material do you use? GoreTex?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mmueller said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My name is Mark Mueller. ***SNIP*** Please feel free to be critical.
> 
> ...


You asked for it! lol... Yeah thanks for introducing yourself, I've seen a lot of spam on here lately but somebody asking for thoughts is a nice change.

I like the idea of a performance hoodie for spring riding. Right now I wear a microfiber base layer, my upper body armour, and then a jacket and I'm sweating balls when the temps are around freezing and I'm playing in the glades. I was planning on just wearing the armour without the jacket for spring riding, but it'd be nice to have an inbetween setup.

As for the hoodies, I prefer a full zipper, or no zipper at all. Also I'm not crazy about the colour combos and designs. I would rather the sweaters come in single colours, almost any will do these days.

I didn't see if they have a pass pocket, but that would be very smart to have sewn into the inside of the lower portion. My GF loves the pass pocket on her jacket. Also if there was a built in pocket with a microfiber cloth on a string that'd be cool (for wiping goggles on those warm wet spring days).

Hope this helps!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I think they are a pretty cool idea and I also think its awesome that you are doing this. I would prefer to see a full zip option without the slanted front pouch pocket. I understand the style behind these and believe they fit more into the park rider. My personal taste would be a little more plain with a stylized touch to it. All and all though I think there is a market and I hope to see more options in the future!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'd buy the HPH. LPH doesn't do anything for me. As a general statement, some things I wish I had when I'm into spring riding wearing a hoodie:

- zippered pockets
- clip for pass
- Inside pocket for ipod
- longer hoodie so it doesn't ride up (your HPH's are fine there)


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thanks for the quick feedback!*

Cheeseforsteeze ...
Thanks for the connection! I am definitely take a closer look as we have done custom orders this past season (e.g. MU ski team)

Kirkrider ...
The advantages are the design and the soft shell material. The easy arm movement, the kangaroo pouch with the mp3, the hand warming side pockets, the lower back double layer to reduce freezing, and the hoodie structure to keep in heat are a few of the advantages. In addition, we have played with many different fashions as you can see through what we currently sell and our custom designs. The material is comparable to goretex within a specific level. Goretex is the brand and within it are different layering and weather resistant systems. The specs for the hoodies are on the site.

Poutenen and atr3yu...
(Poutenen)The pass pocket is a great idea. I'm sure my team and I will be able to find a creative way to integrate it into our design. Also we are working on a full zip for next season. The main concept behind it is to infuse an urban jacket with a flannel shirt. I attached pics of a prototype.

Thanks again!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I like the new prototypes the best to be honest. Its a cross between a hoodie and what we around my area call a "salmo dinner jacket".


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I live in wisconsin and think this is a good idea, but what i would like to see on the lph is the low performance hoodie screen print not so big and maybe even just put LPH on centered fronside of the hoodie. but thats just my $.02


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mmueller said:


> I attached pics of a prototype.
> 
> Thanks again!


Yeah now this I like. To be honest I'd probably like it more if it were exactly the same cut, but without the chest pockets and plaid. Like just a solid cut single colour. 

Actually the jacket I continue to use year after year is black with white stitching, and I really like it. More interesting than a plain black jacket but not too crazy. Just tried to find a pic but doesn't look like there's anything out there like it at the moment. I'll snap a pic tomorrow if you're interested...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah but do you have a BMW with custom vinyl car wrap and a phD in dog insemination


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Fantastic hoodie / jacket idea. I've started looking to some warmer spring clothes, and this looks right on. Although, I too, am not into may of your color styles, and would also prefer a full zip to a half zip. But that prototype looks great. You might have me sold on that with a few more color options. I dig that your keeping it local sourced too. Best of luck keeping it going, and keep us updated on that prototype.


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Another question*

poutanen - if you have time to snap a pic, I'd take a look. 

I will keep you all updated with the prototype. I am stoked for the design as it has started to really take form. The color ways will be different than what you see on the picture. We just used the fabric on hand ...

... this leads me to another question, *what are some colorways that you like?* I have noticed some comments on the colors and want to get a feel for what you all personally like and what you think would sell too (especially in regards to plaids for the prototype).

Great feedback by the way. This has made my day.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Really like the proto. That's something I could see my self getting. 

As far as colorways, obviously black is always a winner. Lately, I've really liked the royal blues (think the color from the Nixon 51-30 Rubber watch). Add that color with black or a lime green and I think it is very current. I also have always liked red with a silver or grey.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mmueller said:


> poutanen - if you have time to snap a pic, I'd take a look.


Here's the white stitching I was talking about. Sorry for the crappy pics, this is in my office at work. The flash made the white more pronounced, it actually is much more subtle out on the hills. I'd like to see the prototype with the same material cuts, but in all black with white stitching like this. Would look great methinks!

I've been using this jacket for probably about 10 years now. I actually paid $250 to buy a replacement for it last year, but I'm still using the old one instead. I love this thing!

Clickable thumbnails as always...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mani said:


> As far as colorways, obviously black is always a winner. Lately, I've really liked the royal blues (think the color from the Nixon 51-30 Rubber watch). Add that color with black or a lime green and I think it is very current. I also have always liked red with a silver or grey.


Yeah, I like darker colours for snowboarding gear cause it doesn't get all marked up from trees, etc. Some kind of charcoal/gunmetal grey kinda thing would work well with a deep red too. I painted my old living room a deep red/red wine colour that would make a great colour for snowboarding gear.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

You should look into starting a team program with some local riders. Find some groms at your local resorts hook them up with gear, stickers and some exposure on your site and they will spread the word throughout there schools. Make sure they are good best way is to recruit at comps. It takes a little investment in the beginning but the better they get the more people that will know about your gear. GL


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

I also would be interested in a full zip version (pullovers/halfzip are too much hassle). This is what I'm currently wearing in the spring weather

Stoic Breaker Fleece Hooded Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I dig the full zip hoodie you have planned for next season. :thumbsup:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

mmueller said:


> poutanen - if you have time to snap a pic, I'd take a look.
> 
> I will keep you all updated with the prototype. I am stoked for the design as it has started to really take form. The color ways will be different than what you see on the picture. We just used the fabric on hand ...
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for muted plaid colorways and I'm sure a lot of others are, too.


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

mani said:


> As far as colorways, obviously black is always a winner. Lately, I've really liked the royal blues (think the color from the Nixon 51-30 Rubber watch). Add that color with black or a lime green and I think it is very current. I also have always liked red with a silver or grey.


+1 on this thought. I'm a big fan of black and blue color schemes.

Other than that, looks like a quality hoodie. It'd be cool if some of us could demo them.  (Wishful thinking I bet...)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Volt said:


> +1 on this thought. I'm a big fan of black and blue color schemes.
> 
> Other than that, looks like a quality hoodie. It'd be cool if some of us could demo them.  (Wishful thinking I bet...)


+1 Demo'ing would be sweet... It's nearly spring in Alberta! *hint hint* lol


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thanks for the feedback...*

Thanks to all that responded. I really appreciate your suggestions and wish the best. To follow our designs, I post prototypes and products on our facebook page. You may see some of your suggestions being used in our new designs and if I have any more questions, I am coming back to this thread! 

As for demos, send me your information and maybe we can work something out or at least I can send you some die cuts. 

Here is one of my emails you can send me your info:
[email protected]

Peace,

Mark


----------



## Tjarco (Apr 13, 2012)

*props & critiques*

Hi Mark,

Like others mentioned cool that you present yourself in this way. I noted down some comments while reading this thread & browsing your site.

- Mission, i like your openness and transparency keep that up, it's a trend for companies to become more human. It's not a big deal if not everyone likes you or you make an mistake, just keep being honest about it.
- Story & Contact, the way you've written this piece might need some adjusting. However i value your personal approach keep in mind that you alone are not the company, all your employees, distributors, and locals & riders who help design the brand are part of the company as well. Better to write in the "we" sense, start a movement, respect everyones talent and input, and you are that one that should state how proud you are of the collective result you and all your associates are creating.
- Style, i read this thread first and then took a look at your site, heard some negatives about the colorways and after i saw them i was like.. ehh where is all the Milwaulkee input? German & French Hipsterkids are flushing the slopes all over here in Europe in these neoncolours, might be hot&happening but has nothing to do with Grassroots in my opinion. The prototype zipper with the checkers was a lot more in the direction I was expecting. (but style is as always very personal)
- Colorways, very nice that you open up for opinions on this, but everyone shouting "i like black&blue i like this and that", doesn't really help you. I think the best thing to do, also for you as a designer because you have got your own vision, is to create colorways in different styles and then let people vote which style (combination of colour ways) they like best. For instance now you have used neon-like hard colours style, so design 3 colorways in this style and then take another style for instance more earthly colors dark red, brown, olive and another style lets say pastel blueish&yellow, green&pink, grey&ecru. If you let people vote for the style of the colour ways instead of the colour itself I think you receive more useful information of what the market is longing for.
- Custom designs - FFFFFUUU awesome!
- Logo, man that is a cool logo when i saw it first on your site, love the design & colours... But then the designs of products spoiled it for me, too big, too much, all the colours gone.. I personally don't like big logo's at all (opinion) but I hear a lot of starting companies saying: "yeah but people need to recognise the brand" yup that is true, but what do you want your the public to recognise, the big ass logo or the quality/style& fit of your products? If you keep producing kick-ass products people on the slopes are going to notice, and ask what brand jacket one is wearing, this is much more valuable than 10000 people noticing some logo they don't recognise and have forgotten the same second. I believe it's better to create 2/3 places on each design where you place a small logo, always on the same spot, always the same label - maybe you can use a sawn over piece of clothing label, (i added a photo)... 
- Other logo-marketing idea.. In stead of logo, place a 2d barcode (QR-code) linking to your website on the shoulder of a design. I would make me interested to scan it and find out what company is behind it..
- Other design idea - I see can adjust the sleeve with, I think it's Velcro or something. Adjusting sleeves is neat, but those velcro pull over to tighten things are hard to get really snug, i always end up with the complete sleeve twisted. Also there are really hard to get right if you want roll up your sleeves. (when hiking up hill i like to have bare underarms..) maybe you should do some testing with an elastic band with velco which is between the layers of the garment and comes out at one place (hope youre following me here) or another option is the elastic band with a closing mechanism (see photo)

Man, sorry for the long post hope you appreciate it, I'm a consultant for all types of creative companies in the Netherlands so take it as free advice ;-) Keep up the goods and do what feels right, keep pushing but do not fear to fail & learn.. Rome wasn't build in a day


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

They need Vents in the back and under arm. I don't like to ride with the front zipper fully unzipped. 
Pass pocket on forarm near elbow. MP3 pocket with clear cover near the left shoulder with hole for headphones on the inside with some elastic loops to route the wires to the back center of neck. 
Vertical Pocket zippers should all go down to be closed. 
Asymetric front zipper cover, I ride goofy and my zipper cover gets filled with snow on powder days. Needs to go from left to right for goofy and right to left for regular stance. 
One inside pocket for phone that is placed low ,above the hip and to the front.


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Mue feedback*

Tjarco

Thank you for this constructive feedback. Your statement about the Story really hit home. The main reason for starting this company wasn’t for me but for those involved. We are all passionate about snowboarding so the main focus has been for my employees and riders to become involved with Mue through their personal talents and to build lifestyle around their passions. That being said we also worked hard and have come a long way since August of 2011.

The colorways have been a market test for this first season. The ideas we have received, as you noted, have been all across the board. Working towards building the feel of Milwaukee through the colorways is great input. It would no doubt complement the grassroots designs and correlate well with the mission.

The logo is cool! We have been trying different ways for logo placement through the rasta colorway and the LPH. Under the kangaroo pouch is a signature location for our HPH hoodies but the exact size and justification are topics of discussion.

I love QR codes, in fact some companies have been placing them all over the inside labels, (e.g. Coal). Placing the code on the outside is an interesting take on how to use the codes. Random comment you might find useful … my friend Mike Hallberg started creating QR business cards and cases, by scanning the card it places a new contact into your smart phone, pretty cool - QRcase

For the HPH we have been using an elastic strap and plastic strap adjuster. We are also working on combining Velcro with elastic (pictures of both attached). I could not see your photo unfortunately … It shows to be a broken image. However, I know exactly what you are talking about.

I’ll take free advice all day. Thanks for the awesome input and taking the time to write it out. 

Vwbrian

Thanks for the direct features you prefer. The zipper cover for both stances is a great takeaway.


----------



## Tjarco (Apr 13, 2012)

mmueller said:


> Tjarco
> We have been trying different ways for logo placement through the rasta colorway and the LPH. Under the kangaroo pouch is a signature location for our HPH hoodies but the exact size and justification are topics of discussion.


Maybe place the logo more to the neck/shoulder.. If your garments get to be worn in competitions, the startnumber might block your logo, and mugshots of winners will not always cover the entire body. If your the logo is near the head most people will notice, also when standing in line for crowded lifts, nobody can see a logo on ones belly when it's crowded.. Still my honest opinion, merchandise wear like t-shirts, caps, LPH should be used for branding & logo placement, high quality wear should all be about the quality, if this stands out people are going to want to find out what brand it is.. And use one & the same place for small logo/outside label placement on all garments. For some brands you know you can check any garment for a "green label placed on right shoulder and know it's brand X, if it's not there its another brand" this really aids visual recognition of all your clothing and lines to come, because it creates a solid visual identity..

No thanks for the input really like to see cool new companies grow in an sustainable way, if you got any other questions or need input feel free..


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Tjarco said:


> Maybe place the logo more to the neck/shoulder.. If your garments get to be worn in competitions, the startnumber might block your logo, and mugshots of winners will not always cover the entire body.


This is a good point, I'm thinking of Bench and to a lesser extent Lululemon. Both have very prominent logos mounted high up on the sweaters (Bench is right on the damn collar)... It makes it so that you can pick them out immediately.

Usually when I see a girl in either I look down to see what's happening with the caboose. :laugh:










You know you all looked down...


----------



## Tjarco (Apr 13, 2012)

poutanen said:


> You know you all looked down...


didn't even see the logo ;-)


----------



## Tjarco (Apr 13, 2012)

Double zippers are also great, that way when hiking you can zip up the bottom one for extra ventilation but don't need an extra scarf because the neck is still covered..


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thoughts on side zipper*

What do you all think about a side zipper to get the hoodie on easier? I attached a pic for where it would be (light blue).


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I don't think it's necessary. Adds manufacturing expense and kills the hoodie look more without a real benefit.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

mmueller said:


> What do you all think about a side zipper to get the hoodie on easier? I attached a pic for where it would be (light blue).


Hmm... I personally prefer full-zips for the convenience - if I still have to pull it over my head, it's really not much of an improvement in my mind.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mmueller said:


> What do you all think about a side zipper to get the hoodie on easier? I attached a pic for where it would be (light blue).


I'd rather loose the front pocket and have a full zip with regular front pockets...


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

lol that side zipper would be unnecessary.


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*More design suggestions needed*

Posted two new designs on our facebook page HERE is the link to the designs the Mue team created ... comment if you have suggestions for a third, brighter design

Thanks again!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

This is looking really good. I too like the direction you are taking with the new prototypes (colors, patterns and especially chest pockets) and I'm also a blue fan. Not sure if these have been mentioned, but some possible options:

-thumb holes
-closures for pockets
-pit vents since the breathability isn't crazy high (but these could be full time vents without zippers initially to cut down on the cost). It's a warm weather concept so it should work 

Best wishes with the apparel!


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Full zip design, concept graphic*

Music moves, pit zips and thumb holes are being added for sure, thanks for the support!

Here is the new concept graphic for out full zip (FZ). We might make another color way too, any ideas?


----------



## dirts mcgirts (May 5, 2012)

Mue, 
Youve got a good thing going, and a distinct look on the hoodie.

In my opinion, the anorak style everytime. Mad props for thinking of going that direction, but now stick with it! It give your brand an identifiable product, which can be offered in a less-highlighted full zip option.

Also, a pocket on the arm for passes or cash.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Another suggestion needed*

You all are the bomb! You will see changes to the HPH this season in the fit and the features. We will be offering limited single orders like the Industrial Series which you can preview on the site. The business is focusing more on custom group and shop orders. So I need your suggestions again ....

Do you have any suggestions of local shops or ski/snowboard clubs that may be interested in doing their own custom HPH or FZ? It would be awesome to be able to spread around even more this upcoming winter. By the way the sites been updated too.

Thanks again!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ski & Snowboard Club Vail

This is my sons full-time team next year. Their snowboard team competes and places nationally. Email me for the contact info od the program director if interested. They travel all over the country and internationally. Plenty of podiums too. For spring podiums, like nationals, you would need a more strategically placed logo that is visible during comp, like on the arm..... Butt.....

Another good team up here is www.teamsummit.org


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Mue Rep position*

If you guys are looking to make some side money on the slopes, I opened up slots for the Mue Rep position.... here is the description https://dl.dropbox.com/u/64128426/Mue%20Rep%20Position.pdf


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I'm a sucker for muted plaid colorways and I'm sure a lot of others are, too.


this. and full-zip.


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Mue apparel black friday promo code*

Hey guys,

Back with good news ... You can use this 25% off promotion code 'angryturkey' at our online shop or clearance shop from now until the end of tomorrow for black friday. Take a look at our new designs inspired by all of you!

MUE APPAREL WEBSITE

Email me with any questions ([email protected]). I will be in flights most of the day but I will be on my phone to answer the questions asap. We've made great improvements for this season and are always open to more ideas. Thanks!

Happy Thanksgiving!

Mark


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I was actually recommended one of your HPH earlier today, but it'd be good to see some more interesting colourways. 

I'm in the market for a soft-shell alternative to a jacket for warm park days myself, and as a product they appeal very much to a park rider. However, we tend to like things that are a little more.. extravagant 

I like the red/black plaid HPH, but is it really just a strip of colour, or is the whole hoody in the same design?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> This is a good point, I'm thinking of Bench and to a lesser extent Lululemon. Both have very prominent logos mounted high up on the sweaters (Bench is right on the damn collar)... It makes it so that you can pick them out immediately.
> 
> Usually when I see a girl in either I look down to see what's happening with the caboose. :laugh:
> 
> ...


You got me pegged. and thats a nice caboose


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

Edge said:


> I was actually recommended one of your HPH earlier today, but it'd be good to see some more interesting colourways.
> 
> I'm in the market for a soft-shell alternative to a jacket for warm park days myself, and as a product they appeal very much to a park rider. However, we tend to like things that are a little more.. extravagant
> 
> I like the red/black plaid HPH, but is it really just a strip of colour, or is the whole hoody in the same design?


Edge, I am going to go out on a limb and say you also commented on our Facebook page? Style progression in the park is always a fun topic. Last season we released poppy designs and this year we have toned it towards darker and earthier high performance hoodies.

Luckily, customization is what we do. If you want an all plaid HPH, ask and you shall receive. For individual customization we work with what colors/patterns we have in stock. Red/black plaid is in stock. Just purchase the HPH available on the site and send an email to [email protected] with your custom request. We also can custom size HPH as well. For custom work, we ask to not use promotion codes as it is more work on our side. 

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

mmueller said:


> Edge, I am going to go out on a limb and say you also commented on our Facebook page? Style progression in the park is always a fun topic. Last season we released poppy designs and this year we have toned it towards darker and earthier high performance hoodies.
> 
> Luckily, customization is what we do. If you want an all plaid HPH, ask and you shall receive. For individual customization we work with what colors/patterns we have in stock. Red/black plaid is in stock. Just purchase the HPH available on the site and send an email to [email protected] with your custom request. We also can custom size HPH as well. For custom work, we ask to not use promotion codes as it is more work on our side.
> 
> ...



Yeah that was me. Unfortunately just spotted that you don't ship internationally at the moment (I'm in the UK). Any plans to in the future?


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

Edge said:


> Yeah that was me. Unfortunately just spotted that you don't ship internationally at the moment (I'm in the UK). Any plans to in the future?


We can ship to the UK. The shipping will be more expensive. I will look for the cheapest route. Email me your address. ([email protected])


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son now has 70-80 days on one of his hoodies plus some muddy days of cross country and down hill biking. This hoodie is unreal. Stupid durablility, it is still like brand new... We have had some customs made and the full zip new HPH line is awesome too. Here is Matt riding in the vail daily report for the local paper.... 4 inches of fresh on Sunday, Dec. 16 at Vail - YouTube
Hoodie is 10 months in to it's life and Matt normally would have torn his shells up.... Still going strong. If you want a shell or a hoodie that's water proof, this is it. He even wears it on days that are +10-15F and is comfortable. 

Mark, great job on a superb product.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Argo said:


> He even wears it on days that are +10-15F and is comfortable.
> 
> Mark, great job on a superb product.


Ditto this. Field-tested yesterday about 22F in the morning, I layered a base (under armour cold gear) and a thermal which is what I would normally put on under a hoodie. After an hour I ditched the mid layer and probably would've been safe with just like a long-sleeve t-shirt underneath. Wind wasn't a major factor but from wearing this around town in some gale force (50mph) winds I can say it's definitely good in the windproof department. On the slopes it's ridiculously warm.

I'll have a full/thorough review posted after the new year for those who might still be on the fence, but the HPH is legit in my opinion.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Guess I should chime in seen as I also picked up a custom HPH from Mue.

Could not be more pleased. Warm, windproof, really water repellent, well designed to keep you warm and powder out. Fantastic customer service from Mue too, they shipped over to the UK for me. Love my custom design too. It's sleek enough to wear as a jacket just out and about too.

10/10.


----------



## mmueller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thank you!*

I really appreciate these reviews. I will be posting them once our site's blog is in full swing! I will keep you updated.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

The HPH is definitely more “performance” than a plain old hoodie, with the wind & water resistant fabric, pit zips and functional fit throughout the upper body especially. Feels like the perfect casual shred jacket for urban sessions, endless park laps, or any days that aren’t super cold.

(excerpted from my full review)

And a few screengrabs of the HPH on the slopes. This is a size XL on me, 6ft and 210 lbs.


----------

